# Med check coding. V58.83-V58.69



## LADY_SETSUNA_CJ (Sep 3, 2010)

I work in a pediatric office and we see lots of ADD/ADHD patients who come in for med checks. Currently we are just billing out the V58.83 (encounter for theraputic drug monitoring) However, it states below to 'use additional code for any associated long term (current) drug use V58.61-V58.69.' It is debated whether or not we need the additional V58.69 or if the V58.83 is sufficient to be billed alone with the 314.XX code. Not always has the patient been on medication for 'long term' in some cases they were just put on the medication and are just coming in for a 3 month med check other cases are those that have been on for long term.

I would just like to get some other view on how other billers would choose to code this. Thanks in advance.

__________________

Cheryl Miles, CPC


----------



## cmburns (Sep 3, 2010)

I code outpatient encounters at a hospital.  I use both codes IF order states therapuetic drug monitoring.  If order states only med use, and no drug mentioned, I use only V58.69.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 4, 2010)

V58.69 is secondary only allowed since 2003.  Yes you must add the V58.69 to the V58.83, the descriptor of V58.6x codes is log term (current), it is for drugs that the patient may be currently prescribed with the intemtion of long term use.


----------



## LADY_SETSUNA_CJ (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## lisae5682@yahoo.com (Mar 22, 2013)

*V5883 Encounter for*

What if the patient isn't there for the encounter for lab work?  What if they are there for a procedure but there is a current med sheet?  Would you still code V5883 or just V5869, V5861 etc......?


----------

